# Article on ABC Landline about hops



## Lager Bloke (17/7/16)

Have just seen advertised Landline on ABC have a piece on the show today about Hop Products Australia and the change to varieties grown and craft brewing needing more supply.No affiliation etc,just think it would be of interest to most on here.Rob.


----------



## wynnum1 (17/7/16)

All the other countries protect agricultural industries so how are they going to compete one television show in UK that they stopped growing hops in UK as was cheaper in other EU countries.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/7/16)

Great story on ABC Landline about hop growing and variety breeding

Well worth watching on iView when it is available


----------



## Yob (17/7/16)

By having sought after products, supply and demand.

Over the next 10 years we will likely see double the types available of here and remember, they will likely be proprietary


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (17/7/16)

I set my PVR to record this...will watch tonight!


----------



## kevinj (17/7/16)

Landline
missed it by that much. (get smart refferance)


----------



## Black Devil Dog (17/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:



> Great story on ABC Landline about hop growing and variety breeding
> 
> Well worth watching on iView when it is available


Is this the one?


----------



## Mardoo (17/7/16)

Watching on the toilet  Gotta love smartphones.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (17/7/16)

Pretty good story. They put a lot of time and effort into R&D.

I think I heard right when they said they've stopped growing POR, demand must have bottomed for it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/7/16)

yep


----------



## wynnum1 (17/7/16)

Yob said:


> By having sought after products, supply and demand.
> 
> Over the next 10 years we will likely see double the types available of here and remember, they will likely be proprietary


How many new types of hops can they produce before they start to repeat what is already availably with a different name.


----------



## JDW81 (17/7/16)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I think I heard right when they said they've stopped growing POR, demand must have bottomed for it.


That's a shame. IMHO POR is a great hop for single bittering additions for an Aussie ale, dark ales or a nice dry stout. Used it a lot in my early brewing days.

JD


----------



## Black Devil Dog (17/7/16)

I agree, I use it a bit in Aussie pale ales and lagers. i have my own POR hop plant now and that provides me with a fair bit of what I need.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/7/16)

Coopers is POR

Its a great bittering hop if you dont go to silly


----------



## niftinev (17/7/16)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Pretty good story. They put a lot of time and effort into R&D.
> 
> I think I heard right when they said they've stopped growing POR, demand must have bottomed for it.


just about stopped, not fully if my hearing was correct


----------



## Weizguy (17/7/16)

Mardoo said:


> Watching on the toilet  Gotta love smartphones.


18 minutes. Big Job? 

A bit of a "fluff" piece, IMO. Superficial, with a little bit of factuality. The "beer blogger"; he looked like he was not entirely comfortable talking on camera.

Good on 'em all. There is no such thing as bad publicity.

* edit: As for the POR, there will surely be other producers producing it under contract for beer that still requires it for their classic recipes.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (20/7/16)

First time I've heard mention of Victoria being axed along with their other high AA% like POR. And that it was also potentially axed as it was not a proprietary hop and that's the direction they are going in.


----------



## yankinoz (20/7/16)

Re POR, does anyone use it for beers that are not specifically Aussie in style?


----------



## Yob (20/7/16)

why would you?

far better bittering hops about to use and while Im told its not bad as fresh flowers, Ive not yet put any of my homegrown POR to the test.. probs will now the randall is active when fresh flowers come about in 2017


----------



## panzerd18 (21/7/16)

I thought POR is used in Carlton Draught and VB?


----------



## Yob (21/7/16)

Extract perhaps, I don't think they use vegetal matter


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (21/7/16)

They might be using Super Pride now.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/7/16)

You have to remember that the article was based only around 1 group of grower/breeders

POR will still be planted by other growers

Coopers have their own contract growers


----------



## wynnum1 (22/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You have to remember that the article was based only around 1 group of grower/breeders
> 
> POR will still be planted by other growers
> 
> Coopers have their own contract g


Anyone going to buy Chinese hops .


----------



## scooterism (24/7/16)

Heater pointed directly at gas bottle.. :blink:


----------



## Bribie G (24/7/16)

I believe that Lion use Superpride as opposed to POR.

CUB built their hop extract plant to even out differences in hop harvests in those days and provide more consistent brews month to month.

A CUB brewer once mentioned (can't find the reference) that they do put a few pellets in the boil to form nucleation points for the hot break, dunno if that's still the case.

Some of the supercritical CO2 extracts are pretty OK, a lot of the Euros seem to be using them nowadays (e.g. the famous Oettinger HopSextract h34r: )

Listening to the show again yesterday I was on the lookout for the POR reference and yes he said they had just about stopped growing POR but not actually stopped.


----------

